# Maurice Smith granted full release..



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

Hmmmmm.... Is Saban getting weak in his old age??

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ith-granted-full-release-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Miami needed more prospects. Maurice is going to be crushed when Kirby doesn't give him the nod, IF the NCAA grants him the provisions necessary to transfer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Miami needed more prospects. Maurice is going to be crushed when Kirby doesn't give him the nod, IF the NCAA grants him the provisions necessary to transfer.



delusional elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer will be crushed too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> delusional elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer will be crushed too.



Slayer's gonna have you neutered if you keep snapping at your master.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Slayer's gonna have you neutered if you keep snapping at your master.



He got neutered and gave up his man card when he went to California.. 

He can get it back when he comes back home as long as that Liberal damage he is surrounded by isn't too severe..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He got neutered and gave up his man card when he went to California..
> 
> He can get it back when he comes back home as long as that Liberal damage he is surrounded by isn't too severe..



I thought he had get neutered and give up the card to get into California.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I thought he had get neutered and give up the card to get into California.



I think there are such rules in place. I think you have to fail a drug test to get in as well..


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> delusional elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer will be crushed too.



Over a Bama playuh going to UM to play for Richt? Hardly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Over a Bama playuh going to UM to play for Richt? Hardly.



Maybe he just found the lord and wants a mentor vs a coach.. Lord knows he is going to need a lot of help after leaving Bama and selling his soul to Satan..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

bunch of thugs in here today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you have to fail a drug test to get in as well..



I'd be willing to bet 6 has failed multiple drug test over his storied "nursing" career.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd be willing to bet 6 has failed multiple drug test over his storied "nursing" career.



Not sure about failed but he worked around a few..


----------



## riprap (Aug 11, 2016)

Time for a lunch get together.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Time for a lunch get together.



You in California, too?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hillarious how Kirby has issues with a player running to play for his old coach in Coral Gables when it was being done to him but if the player wants to come to uGa then he's perfectly fine with it.....

Hypocrite much?



> “I wanted to set the precedent for the future that kids would not be able to go to Miami right away,” Smart said. “It’s very important that we understand that, and that’s pretty much standard operating procedure when a coach leaves one place, that a kid can’t go there with the coach. That’s important to me that people understand that.”
> ~ Kirby Smart


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Hillarious how Kirby has issues with a player running to play for his old coach in Coral Gables when it was being done to him but if the player wants to come to uGa then he's perfectly fine with it.....
> 
> Hypocrite much?



Good to see you back around here TJ!

And we don't care about Richt and Miami.. He's your problem now!

Although, I hope he beats FSU this year! Shouldn't be too hard, FSU lost to Tech..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good to see you back around here TJ!




#THINGSTHATCAMEBACKBEFORETHEU

tjl1388


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> #THINGSTHATCAMEBACKBEFORETHEU
> 
> tjl1388



Aww look.... he's got jokes.

And still less rings than UM. 

Say, where are you gonna be for the game in October? Your girlfriends (commonly referred to your 1st cousin) house?

Dive bar drinking your cares away?

Working the drive thru?

I'll send you a post card...from the sideline.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'll send you a post card...from the sideline.



They have a Post Office on the sideline?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> #THINGSTHATCAMEBACKBEFORETHEU
> 
> tjl1388





tjl1388 said:


> Aww look.... he's got jokes.
> 
> And still less rings than UM.
> 
> ...





Gold Ranger said:


> They have a Post Office on the sideline?



You can tell the season is around the corner!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can tell the season is around the corner!!



Yep.  ECanes have to get their shots in before anyone sees the product they put on the field.

5RaNGsYO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Hillarious how Kirby has issues with a player running to play for his old coach in Coral Gables when it was being done to him but if the player wants to come to uGa then he's perfectly fine with it.....
> 
> Hypocrite much?





tjl1388 said:


> Aww look.... he's got jokes.
> 
> And still less rings than UM.
> 
> ...




Good ole hate. Gotta love it. 



Gold Ranger said:


> They have a Post Office on the sideline?



Ecane will send you an Ecard. No need for the post office.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You in California, too?



to late for him. they issued the last trailer park trash redneck permit to spotandstalks brother in law. if he can prove he is a chinese latina who is 420 friendly then he is in like sin.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> to late for him. they issued the last trailer park trash redneck permit to spotandstalks brother in law.



I didn't know you married his sister?  Lots of things are starting to make sense now.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Aww look.... he's got jokes.
> 
> And still less rings than UM.
> 
> ...



Daaaaaang! That's some fine quality smack talk.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Hillarious how Kirby has issues with a player running to play for his old coach in Coral Gables when it was being done to him but if the player wants to come to uGa then he's perfectly fine with it.....
> 
> Hypocrite much?


Kirby was referencing student athletes. Not graduate athletes. There's a big difference.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Kirby was referencing student athletes. Not graduate athletes. There's a big difference.



Scott you are wasting your time using facts and logics.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Scott you are wasting your time using facts and logics.



I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.



A Miami fan who says a Dawg fan is delusional from not winning anything is well.... 

Not to mention, Miami settled for a coach the Dawgs booted!  ENJOY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe he just found the lord and wants a mentor vs a coach.. Lord knows he is going to need a lot of help after leaving Bama and selling his soul to Satan..



That was uncalled for Richard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.



So you are telling me you don't see the difference from a kid that has "GRADUATED" and met the terms of his scholarship vs one that wants to leave in his sophomore year? 

Isn't the point to get these kids to graduate? I'm sorry, but I'll never have a problem with ANY kid transferring to play his last season of eligibility when he's already graduated. Why would you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was uncalled for Richard.



Football season is drawing near... I'm about to hate everyone of you guys!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  ECanes have to get their shots in before anyone sees the product they put on the field.
> 
> 5RaNGsYO!!!!!!!!!



We've all seen the product they put on the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Football season is drawing near... I'm about to hate everyone of you guys!!



Just remember, Kirby will need about 3 years to bring the train up to full speed. Maybe 5 since your dawgies have proven to be slow learners. 

I'd pace myself if I were you. 1980 was a long dang time ago.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.



Your self hatred, from lack of reading comprehension abilities, seems to be misdirected at Dawg fans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't the point to get these kids to graduate? I'm sorry, but I'll never have a problem with ANY kid transferring to play his last season of eligibility when he's already graduated. Why would you?



He still thinks Duane Johnson is on his team. Don't burst his bubble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just remember, Kirby will need about 3 years to bring the train up to full speed. Maybe 5 since your dawgies have proven to be slow learners.
> 
> I'd pace myself if I were you. 1980 was a long dang time ago.



The Dawgs "were" slow starters, under Richt is his later years. Richt got complacent and was comfortable being there. With the right motivation like Richt's 2nd year which led to a 13-1 record with a Sugar Bowl win, it could happen in less than 3.. 

I just want to see the Dawgs take the field and play with motivation. A lot of "what if's" are still surrounding Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He still thinks Duane Johnson is on his team. Don't burst his bubble.



He wishes he WAS! That was about the last time Miami was relevant!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Your self hatred, from lack of reading comprehension abilities, seems to be misdirected at Dawg fans.



He's just mad he had to settle for a coach the DAWGS fired!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> A lot of "what if's" are still surrounding Athens.



Those aren't what if's, those are businesses moving out of Clarke County due to the Liberal idiots running that county. If UGA was smart they would relocate the stadium to Oconee County.......


----------



## Amoo (Aug 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those aren't what if's, those are businesses moving out of Clarke County due to the Liberal idiots running that county. If UGA was smart they would relocate the stadium to Oconee County.......



If they were smart they'd move the stadium south of Macon.  Too darn close to Atlanta and all those Democrats up there for my liking.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.



Y'all must have wanted him bad.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs "were" slow starters, under Richt is his later years. Richt got complacent and was comfortable being there. With the right motivation like Richt's 2nd year which led to a 13-1 record with a Sugar Bowl win, it could happen in less than 3..
> 
> I just want to see the Dawgs take the field and play with motivation. A lot of "what if's" are still surrounding Athens.



and you still think they win it all this year, like elfiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Kirby was referencing student athletes. Not graduate athletes. There's a big difference.



tjl1388  Look down.  There in your hands.  It's your butt.  And it just got handed to you.


----------



## Horns (Aug 12, 2016)

Well the SEC gave him the waiver so he's Georgia bound.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2016)

Amoo said:


> If they were smart they'd move the stadium south of Macon.  Too darn close to Atlanta and all those Democrats up there for my liking.



No. North of Athens. Macon is more liberal than ATL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2016)

Horns said:


> Well the SEC gave him the waiver so he's Georgia bound.



And was practicing with the team! 

Welcome aboard Maurice Smith!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Hillarious how Kirby has issues with a player running to play for his old coach in Coral Gables when it was being done to him but if the player wants to come to uGa then he's perfectly fine with it.....
> 
> Hypocrite much?




There you go again, climbing off of the short bus and popping off.  There is a BIG difference a kid who has graduated transferring to another school than a kid still an undergraduate who wants to follow his former coach.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm wasting my time talking to leg humpers who are so delusional from not winning a thing in 3+ decades that they'll twist any and all words to fit their argument of why their head coach is a hypocrite.



Now you done walked into front of the short bus and got smacked on your head!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh look, I riled up the puppies.....  Good. The flea ridden ilk are hilarious when all howling and upset because someone urinated in their food bowl....

First of all there are no differences between two athletes that no longer want to play for the team they are on and want to follow their former coach. If you choose to label it differently then hey, whatever helps you sleep better. Kirby did what suited him best to protect his team but I choose to call a spade a spade. 

Second of all, I'll happily take you castoff coach because compared to the useless sack of waste we had as our last one I'll eagerly welcome CMR home. I certainly hope that your fan base as well as others takes him for granted. 

Miami has won 5 championships and played in 8 since Georgia last played in one. Let that sink in. 5....to your 1. 

UM is an iconic program. uGA is an underachieving program that just lost one of the only great coaches in its history. From what I've seen so far he's motivated and (pun completely intended) the leash is off......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> There you go again, climbing off of the short bus and popping off.  There is a BIG difference a kid who has graduated transferring to another school than a kid still an undergraduate who wants to follow his former coach.





MudDucker said:


> Now you done walked into front of the short bus and got smacked on your head!



See post 50....


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh look, I riled up the puppies.....  Good. The flea ridden ilk are hilarious when all howling and upset because someone urinated in their food bowl....
> 
> First of all there are no differences between two athletes that no longer want to play for the team they are on and want to follow their former coach. If you choose to label it differently then hey, whatever helps you sleep better. Kirby did what suited him best to protect his team but I choose to call a spade a spade.
> 
> ...


If you watched the U 30 for 30 special and are proud of that then my hat's off to ya.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh look, I riled up the puppies.....  Good. The flea ridden ilk are hilarious when all howling and upset because someone urinated in their food bowl....
> 
> First of all there are no differences between two athletes that no longer want to play for the team they are on and want to follow their former coach. If you choose to label it differently then hey, whatever helps you sleep better. Kirby did what suited him best to protect his team but I choose to call a spade a spade.
> 
> ...



Riled up ... more delusional foolishness.  We are belly laughing at you just like folks do when Lucy pulls the ball away from Charlie Brown.  You just don't get it!

If you don't see the difference between an undergrad and a graduate kid, you might qualify for some government benefits!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> UM is an iconic program. uGA is an underachieving program that just lost one of the only great coaches in its history. From what I've seen so far he's motivated and (pun completely intended) the leash is off......



UM WAS an iconic program.. Then it all fell apart. Got caught cheating, paying players and UM went straight to the toilets. Nothing is going to change. Richt will win you some games and then his bone headed time outs, clock management & overall performance will cost you a few too..


----------



## Scott G (Aug 16, 2016)

> Miami has won 5 championships



With that and $2 you can get a coffee at Waffle House.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

Scott G said:


> With that and $2 you can get a coffee at Waffle House.




And UM was the same team that decided not to play in the ACC championship a few years back cause they were afraid of another blow out putting Tech in for the game.. 


My, how fast UM has fallen...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UM WAS an iconic program..



Yeah, right after the rubber tire was invented.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UM was the same team that decided not to play in the ACC championship a few years back cause they were afraid of another blow out putting Tech in for the game..



Do you even read what you write before you post it? Seriously?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, right after the rubber tire was invented.



And all 5 since uGA's last title.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2016)

1980


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Do you even read what you write before you post it? Seriously?



So, the U didn't forfeit the ACC title game?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, the U didn't forfeit the ACC title game?



Yes. They were scared to death of facing FSU and taking another BEATDOWN that year.


Go Noles, we OWN that Haitian dump.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Noles tearing down the orange bowl


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes. They were scared to death of facing FSU and taking another BEATDOWN that year.
> 
> 
> Go Noles, we OWN that Haitian dump.



Exactly the point I was making! Heck, Tech didn't want to go to that game either.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, the U didn't forfeit the ACC title game?



You know good and well why we forfeited that game and it had nothing to do with the Rapist and his chain gang.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> You know good and well why we forfeited that game and it had nothing to do with the Rapist and his chain gang.



Says the man whose team had to forfeit a conference championship game....

BTW, how has that All Canes Conference worked out so far?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Says the man whose team had to forfeit a conference championship game....
> 
> BTW, how has that All Canes Conference worked out so far?



The forfeit was because the former communist troll of a president at UM made us give that game away. It had nothing to do with the team we had to play. 

I've never uttered such words and as you enjoy putting words in people's mouths, feel free to carry on.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> The forfeit was because the former communist troll of a president at UM made us give that game away.


So, one couldn't argue that because of his self imposed forfeiture, the NCAA went easier on The U? They received no additional bowl bans after the self inflicted ban, but you can bet your biased tail if Miami had played that game regardless that the NCAA would have gone full berserker on "The U". But yeah, it's alllll his fault.......you should be thanking him. Otherwise the sanctions would end in 2050 instead of 2016.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So, one couldn't argue that because of his self imposed forfeiture, the NCAA went easier on The U? They received no additional bowl bans after the self inflicted ban, but you can bet your biased tail if Miami had played that game regardless that the NCAA would have gone full berserker on "The U". But yeah, it's alllll his fault.......you should be thanking him. Otherwise the sanctions would end in 2050 instead of 2016.



First off, it's a her...barely...not a him. 

Second of all the majority of the charges where trumped up lies and have been proven so multiple times. 

The NCAA would not have "gone berserker" on UM as their butts would have been handed to them in court. 

All of that is a story for another day.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> The forfeit was because the former communist troll of a president at UM made us give that game away. It had nothing to do with the team we had to play.
> 
> I've never uttered such words and as you enjoy putting words in people's mouths, feel free to carry on.



I know exactly why y'all forfeited.  Y'all skeered.  Skeered of the NCAA hammer.  I wouldn't have taken that approach, but I don't blame the Canes, either.

If I've learned anything from watching cfb, it's best to not cooperate and make the NCAA do it's own investigation.

FSU cooperated in the music class scandal....and it cost Bowden the all time wins record.  The NCAA doesn't go light for cooperating.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So, one couldn't argue that because of his self imposed forfeiture, the NCAA went easier on The U? They received no additional bowl bans after the self inflicted ban, but you can bet your biased tail if Miami had played that game regardless that the NCAA would have gone full berserker on "The U". But yeah, it's alllll his fault.......you should be thanking him. Otherwise the sanctions would end in 2050 instead of 2016.



See my above post.  The NCAA didn't drop the hammer because they couldn't find the smoking gun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Do you even read what you write before you post it? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well. At least UGA has a coach now, not  Daddy / baby sitter. 
But at least UM will be morally stronger over the next few years.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 16, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> First off, it's a her...barely...not a him.
> 
> Second of all the majority of the charges where trumped up lies and have been proven so multiple times.
> 
> ...


Really? Seems to me if they had a leg to stand on in the court room they'd have used it to fight the sanctions slapped on them.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Really? Seems to me if they had a leg to stand on in the court room they'd have used it to fight the sanctions slapped on them.



Both parties felt it best to leave it at that.  Both were unscrupulous, the NCAA was actually the worse of the two, and neither wanted any more prying into the details.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

This thread is officially


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This thread is officially



Off topic, off the rails and sinking into a UM mediocrity thread!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Off topic, off the rails and sinking into a UM mediocrity thread!


----------



## Scott G (Aug 17, 2016)

I like that you think success 15 years ago makes Miami somehow relevant today. Quality entertainment.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


>



You know ALL those things came out AFTER the Dawgs NC, right?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know ALL those things came out AFTER the Dawgs NC, right?



is that slayers 80 purple van.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


>



I can live with that a lot better than this!!






Even your fans know how bad it is in Miami..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can live with that a lot better than this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. that is really sad.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. that is really sad.



Hence, ECanes.  The only place to find Miami fans is on the internet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


>



It's funny you would tout that, since your head coach is the man responsible for most of that record at UGA.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I like that you think success 15 years ago makes Miami somehow relevant today. Quality entertainment.



And your success 30+ years ago is any different? lol



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's funny you would tout that, since your head coach is the man responsible for most of that record at UGA.



I am fully aware and I appreciate them firing him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's funny you would tout that, since your head coach is the man responsible for most of that record at UGA.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. that is really sad.



First year in a while I'm actually happy about the stadium situation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> First year in a while I'm actually happy about the stadium situation.



Has anything changed since the proposal a couple of years ago? Seriously, i havent read anything on it in a while.
By the way, looking forward to seeing some of your game shots posted again. You got mad skillz, dude.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Has anything changed since the proposal a couple of years ago? Seriously, i havent read anything on it in a while.
> By the way, looking forward to seeing some of your game shots posted again. You got mad skillz, dude.



$500 million in upgrades. 

Thank you, I'm sure I'll post a few.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can live with that a lot better than this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's before Trump builds his wall.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> And that's before Trump builds his wall.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> And your success 30+ years ago is any different?



Nope. And that was the point. I'm m beginning to think you have the IQ of an impressive golf score.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> $500 million in upgrades.
> 
> Thank you, I'm sure I'll post a few.



That will polly get attendance up to over 5000 a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That will polly get attendance up to over 5000 a game.



Nah, I doubt it.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> And that's before Trump builds his wall.



Cubans don't climb over a wall, they swim.........really really good apparently.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UM WAS an iconic program for thugs.. Then it all fell apart when the team started to suffer so many successful criminal prosecutions. Got caught cheating, paying players and UM got recognized as the toilet of colleg football.  The Probation office is out recruiting again!



Here, fixed it for you!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 18, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Nope. And that was the point. I'm m beginning to think you have the IQ of an impressive golf score.



Listen leg humper....

I could give two craps about your program but you want to throw shaded personal insults I promise this won't go good for you. If you were a bama fan, Fsu even.... you might have some sort of chance. You're neither. 

Is UM relevant on a national stage? And by relevant I mean playing for a National Title. No. 

Is uGA? No.....and hasn't been for a loooong time. 

They haven't won anything in over 30 years and in less than HALF that time frame UM has won 5 rings. 

You had a good coach that you handcuffed. I appreciate that because he's refreshed and reborn in Coral Gables. 

You go ahead and get excited about puppy dawg football and I'll get excited about Hurricane football but how about we keep the personal insults to your vivid imagination.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That will polly get attendance up to over 5000 a game.



The only thing that gets their attendance over 5000 is FSU fans.


----------

